# betta of the month contest?



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

there is a cichlid of the month contest in the cichlid section, i am thinking wouldn't it be great if we have a monthly, or once a year betta of the month/year contest? does anyone interested in this or think this is not a good idea? please tell me your opinion, thanks.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd be in on that! I think it's a great idea! Good one aaa


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great idea!!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

but i think a bit more of this and found out there is a few problem with this. first, if judge by IBC rule, vt is going to get their butt kick. if we judge by the condition of the fish, there is no way to tell from the photo. the fish can be photo shy or just sick in real life and it is hard to tell.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

what about having catorgories? like Vt/Ct/Hm/ Dt?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

we can but it is not like every month we have someone enter. i breed only HM and no CT, PK or VT so the other catorgories i will not enter. other people may breed CT, PK or VT and usually people here usually don't have much betta anyway. there is quite few breeder but most are just having betta for pet.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Do they HAVE to be judged by the IBC standards? Why not have other memebers vote on them and the one with the most votes wins?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> Do they HAVE to be judged by the IBC standards? Why not have other memebers vote on them and the one with the most votes wins?


i didn't say they have to judge by IBC standard. if the pet store betta judge by that standard, they will never have a chance. member vote is a pretty good idea, but the people like best doesn't mean that is a good fish. for example, some people may think a solid blue HM betta looks great, while some other like rainbow color betta. i think combination of both judge and public vote will be better.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Why not make it a photo contest instead of a fish contest. Voting on your favorite picture is easy for everyone and the hobbiest still gets their kudos.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

dolifisis said:


> Why not make it a photo contest instead of a fish contest. Voting on your favorite picture is easy for everyone and the hobbiest still gets their kudos.


that's what we are talking about all the time....


----------

